# What Gears are important for hiking?



## MarkHenery (May 19, 2018)

Hi Folks,
I'm a new hiker and looking for a list consisting of main / Important Gear Lists I wish if any one can share with me.
Thanks.


----------



## JohnBelly (May 20, 2018)

MarkHenery said:


> Hi Folks,
> I'm a new hiker and looking for a list consisting of main / Important Gear Lists I wish if any one can share with me.
> Thanks.



I dont know if there is any thread available on forum with complete Important Gear List.
but you can check this article to check complete list https://www.outdoorfederation.com/essential-hiking-gear-list-for-amateur-hikers


----------



## MarkHenery (May 27, 2018)

Thanks John


----------



## Matt Miller (Dec 11, 2018)

Joseph08 said:


> Hiking backpack and yes plenty of water.



plenty of water that you can carry easily*


----------

